
The Difference Between Amateurs and Professionals - ohjeez
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/08/amateurs-professionals/
======
Boothroid
Most of us are amateurs? Last time I checked (just now in fact) professional
simply means you get paid for doing something. You can be terrible at your job
but if you get paid for it you are by definition a professional! So I think
this piece could have done with more care in terms. Additionally, it's pretty
much just a list of assertions. Why should I give this any credence? On what
basis was this list derived? It might all sound like good stuff but without
any kind of decent context how is one to judge?

